# Chinchilla thread mk II



## Chinchilla (25 October 2018)

New Forum design; new chinchilla thread time. 

My mosaic boy wasn't impressed. Says it's boring.


----------



## Chinchilla (27 October 2018)

he looks like he's plotting world domination lmao.

Paddy for president 2020??


----------



## horselib (27 October 2018)

Maybe he is in league with the mice who according to Douglas Adams Hitchhikers guide do actually rule the world!


----------



## Chinchilla (27 October 2018)

horselib said:



			Maybe he is in league with the mice who according to Douglas Adams Hitchhikers guide do actually rule the world!
		
Click to expand...

LOL he is the right colour too....(sort of).


----------



## Chinchilla (27 December 2018)

He's not a chinnie but here's my pretty boy enjoying a bit of Christmas banana. Can't remember how old he is exactly but think he'll be 7 or 8 in 2019.


----------



## ycbm (27 December 2018)

That's a good age for a rabbit to reach, isn't it?  Aren't the ears too big, for you, though ðŸ˜ ?


----------



## Chinchilla (27 December 2018)

*CUTE SNOOT ALERT* 
*CUTE SNOOT ALERT*
*CUTE SNOOT ALERT*


Though someone remind me i need to clean the cage before i take photos.... 

also re. rabbit age I honestly have no idea if that's old..... I've been saying that bunny is 4 or 5 years old, for about the last four years. ðŸ˜‚ And the same with his wife: she's 1.5 ish now, but I still tell people she's 9 months old. 
Doesn't a rabbit's lifespan depend on its size or breed or something?  

Technically I've owned him longer than any of my animals, though arguably it might be more accurate to say he owns me!


----------



## Chinchilla (27 December 2018)

look at the cute scruffy bum omg!! .... no idea why he's moulting in December but anyway...
	

(also yes I genuinely still go 'omg SO CUTE' when I walk past the cage  ðŸ˜‚ it's impossible not to!)


----------



## Chinchilla (29 December 2018)

forum won't let you post pictures without a message....


----------

